# Stunning Spring Birds



## Glenn Bartley (Jun 28, 2021)

A gorgeous Western Tanager from this spring. What a stunner!







A cute Yellow-rumped Warbler singing from a great perch!






To see more you can check out my recent newsletter that featured a "spring birds gallery" with all of my favourite snaps from the past few months. Visit the link below to check it out and be sure to join the mailing list for future bird portfolios.

https://bit.ly/3xSQwuS

Cheers!

Glenn


----------



## Click (Jun 28, 2021)

Great shots! Well done Glenn.


----------



## AlanF (Jun 28, 2021)

Glenn Bartley said:


> A gorgeous Western Tanager from this spring. What a stunner!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What camera and lens did you use?


----------



## Glenn Bartley (Jun 28, 2021)

Canon R5 and 600mm F/4


----------



## PCM-madison (Jun 29, 2021)

Great shots Glenn! Here's a Prothonotary Warbler from Madison, WI.


----------

